
How Apple evolved and eliminated the home button over a decade - flyosity
https://9to5mac.com/2017/09/15/apple-iphone-home-button-evolution-elimination/
======
qubex
I'm surprised to read that using the sleep button and home button combination
to take screenshots was only introduced with iOS 2 (iPhone OS 2, actually, in
the nomenclature of the era): I seem to remember it presaging that, but maybe
I'm mistaken.

Personally I shall not miss the home button, as I abhor it's mechanical nature
and have wanted it gone since forever. That said, I'm not very enthused by the
iPhone X either, on account of the utter loss of TouchID. I always considered
building fingerprint recognition into a screen to be tantamount to science-
fiction, but I also kept hoping Apple would find a way of pulling it off well
before the feature weaved its way into the rumour mill. Oh well... I suppose
it'll be the hallmark feature of iPhone X+1.

